# You think you have problems ?



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

I wouldn't want to be the one that tightened the last bolt .....
https://www.foxnews.com/world/billionaires-luxury-superyacht-slips-cargo-ship-missing-sea


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

So I'm sitting at my bar in my restaurant, talking to a friend who is also one of the wine salespersons that calls on me. Im looking at the story about this guy with the boat that fell off the freighter. My friend says, "that's my cousin". It is apparently. 
j


----------



## DinghyRace (May 31, 2019)

There’s been a frustrating lack of information, since this incident occurred over a week ago. Did they manage to recover the vessel? Damage report? Investigation on cause? It’s all speculation, at this point, based on a little information released by transport company in few hours immediately after the incident. No follow-up, to date.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Now I'm a bit confused. Either there is something very hinky about this story or the reporter has absolutely no sense of geography (sounds about right for Fox news lol).
If the vessel was going to race in Ibiza, which is only a few miles from Palma, why was it on a ship going to Genoa, the opposite direction and many miles out of the way?

"MY Song, which was built in 2016, was being transported to *Ibiza* to take part in the Logo Piana Superyacht Regatta, which is running in Porto Cervo from June 3 to June 6, when it broke loose over the weekend."
"collapsed during the voyage from *Palma to Genoa* and subsequently resulted in the loss of MY Song overboard"
I guess fact checking *before* one publishes an article is just something people used to do?


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

She has been hauled out in Palma.

https://www.boatinternational.com/y...superyacht-my-song-hauled-out-in-palma--40591


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Some extended discussions on other forums on the cradle and tie downs. They look pretty sketchy to me.

Distinct lack of angled tie downs and the cradle looks like a yard cradle. Still it made it across the Atlantic. Anyway it is toast.

I bet the owner is hunting a build slot somewhere. He is a billionaire this is pocket change for him.


----------



## DinghyRace (May 31, 2019)

Pocket change is taking it a little far, but yes, I am sure he will be fine. It will be interesting to see if anyone attempts a repair on this hull, or if it’s time to strip it.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

DinghyRace said:


> Pocket change is taking it a little far, but yes, I am sure he will be fine. It will be interesting to see if anyone attempts a repair on this hull, or if it's time to strip it.


Presumably, there will be insurance money, or civil suits.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Oct 20, 2014)

Is it ever worthwhile to try to restore a boat that has been fully submerged? From what I've seen, usually once that happens the entire interior and all systems are done for, and it costs more to strip and rebuild than it does to buy new.

There's a 63' boat in my marina that's been on the hard for awhile. It's a gut job. No mast, no motor. They marina wants $38k for it. I don't think it would be worth it even if it was free.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Pics of recovered My Song.

https://www.sailingscuttlebutt.com/2019/06/03/recovered-my-song-with-serious-damage/


----------



## Cassidy (Apr 13, 2019)

Looking at the pics on Superyacht Times website, the damage to the boat is surely terminal. I know if I was a billionaire and my boat was insured, I wouldn’t want that boat back.

All boats have elements the owner discovers he doesn’t like - now would be a good time to build the same boat again and eliminate those elements. Restoring the boat would surely take as much time/money as a replacement. After all, we all know the hull is the cheapest part of a boat.

But even as a poor, ordinary boat owner, I would never feel comfortable doing a voyage on a boat that has sustained that much damage (especially submergence) - I would take the insurance money and move on.


----------

